# Packard Bell Win 8.1 Touchpad Not Working



## MrGr33n47 (Feb 9, 2020)

I've downgraded from windows 10 to window 8.1 single language 64bit on my packard bell easynote ENTF71BM laptop. During installation of win8.1 my touchpad stopped working. After installation it still didn't work. I took a look at my device manager, while using an external mouse, i noticed there is no touchpad driver installed anymore. I went to the official site of packard bell and i downloaded the correct touchpad drivers both Elan & synaptics. I've installed both and restarted. Still nothing worked. I've followed every advice online and I've been sitting for 3 days with this problem. I've checked BIOS settings if the touchpad is maby disabled but no info there. I tried pressing the enable/disable touchpad button on my PC not helping. I've tried touchpad drivers from the official synaptics site also. NOT WORKING. I can clearly see its a driver problem because my hardware is working and the driver is clearly missing from the device manager, i keep installing touchpad drivers which always don't work. I really need help.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If this machine came with Windows 10, did you check to see if there were dries for 8.1 for all of the devices before installing 8.1?

The "touchpad drivers both Elan & synaptics" that you downloaded are for 8.1 and not some other version of Windows?


----------



## MrGr33n47 (Feb 9, 2020)

DaveA said:


> If this machine came with Windows 10, did you check to see if there were dries for 8.1 for all of the devices before installing 8.1?
> 
> The "touchpad drivers both Elan & synaptics" that you downloaded are for 8.1 and not some other version of Windows?


The machine came with windows 8.1 and it was upgraded to windows 10 without error. After using it with windows 10 the person found it too slow so I downgraded to windows 8.1 again. The official site of the machine only has drivers for windows 8.1. I installed Windows 8.1 Single Language 64bit. While I see the drivers are for Windows 8.1 64bit. Can that maby be whats causing this? But i mean both is windows 8.1 its just that one is single language.


----------



## pietebr (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi! I had a similar problem, and I think I solved it. I was trying to install Windows 8/10 to the same Packard Bell Easynote TF model, and I got stuck with non-working touchpad.

We have two BIOS settings that create four scenarios: UEFI mode vs. Legacy mode and Advanded vs. Basic touchpad mode. If you are in Basic touchpad mode, you should be able to install Windows in either BIOS mode and the touchpad works, although only with basic funcionality, that is, no multi-touch, so I think nobody wants to use the touchpad that way.

So in advanced touchpad mode (default setting in BIOS), in order to get the touchpad working, you have to install Intel's I/O drivers (even the BIOS warns about needing I2C drivers for the touchpad to work in advanced mode) found here: https://global-download.packardbell.com/GDFiles/Driver/IO Drivers/IO Drivers_Intel_603.9600.1948.28229_W81x64_A.zip?acerid=635357419279575911&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=EASYNOTE&Step3=EN TF71BM&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_27P
They work fine for Windows 10, too.

Because this is an older version of the driver, Windows may "update" the driver but the newer version does not work so just reinstall this version (at least this happens in Windows 10) to get the touchpad working again.

But this works only in UEFI mode, in legacy mode, the touchpad works only for a few seconds and then stops working. I suspect that the driver was made to work only in UEFI mode which is a shame since in Linux the touchpad works as expected in all four scenarios. But my conclusion is that in legacy mode, you can't use touchpad in advanced mode (in Windows).

I would have liked to continue the original thread or to PM the original poster, but neither option was possible (since I just got here to write this). I hope this helps at least someone, I googled a lot to find a solution for the problem but found nothing that worked, and it took me a lot of experiments (and a bit of time, although I could do other things while waiting for Windows to install again and again...) to reach the conclusion so I hope I save at least somebody else's time.

P.S. I find the Packard Bell build quality very good for its price, at least compared to my Samsung Expert X21 that broke a hinge in less than three years. Unfortunately the PB screen broke also after three years' use when I quickly found the Samsung cheaply so I have not bothered to replace the screen (especially since I would cost too much considering the notebook's current value with a Celeron processor), but I connect it to my TV and use it as a media server. Just switched an SSD into it to speed the sluggish Windows 10 a bit...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is this the thread you are referring to?

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/packard-bell-win-8-1-touchpad-not-working.1239971/

If so, I will merge this post into that thread and reopen it. In the future, kindly use the "contact us" link at the bottom of every page and request that the thread be reopened so you can post a possible solution rather than makeing a new stand-alone thread.


----------



## pietebr (Dec 23, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Is this the thread you are referring to?
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/packard-bell-win-8-1-touchpad-not-working.1239971/
> 
> If so, I will merge this post into that thread and reopen it. In the future, kindly use the "contact us" link at the bottom of every page and request that the thread be reopened so you can post a possible solution rather than makeing a new stand-alone thread.


Yep, that's the one. Thank you and sorry!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No problem. I've merged the posts into that thread. I'm hoping they got it fixed by now but at least it will be here for anyone who may have a similar issue.


----------

